# WoW and Rl Alchemist méets Elektriker



## Perxodor (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed Gemeinde =)

mich würde mal interesieren was für leute hinter den chars so stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich meine damit ich für meine teil habe wochen lang mit jemanden zusammen ( ein Blutelf Dk) auf 80ig gelevelt.
und habe erst im nachhinein erfahren das er lehrer am Gymnasium ist^^
ich finde das ist eine lustige erkkenntnis wenn man erfährt das hinter dem undead Schurken eine Mutter mit 2 Kindenr sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nun were meine vorschlag postet einfach mal was für einen char ihr als main zockt eure Char Berufe (zum vergleich mit Rl Beruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) euren Rl Beruf und euren server.

Name und sowas natürlich nciht nicht das ich hier jemand zu nahe getretten fühlt!

Ich mach einfahc mal den anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich zocke einen 80iger druiden
bin Azubi als Informationselektroniker in WoW bin ich bergbauer udn Kräutersammler udn ich zock auf Mal Ganis =)
mfg Perxo


----------



## Virolac (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich ma dann einfach mal mit .Ich zock nen schurken auf destro berufe sind Alchi un Inschriften im Rl arbeite ich im sicherheits dienst (und das auch zu silvester)


----------



## Bigpoppa (30. Dezember 2008)

hmm^^
bin schueler,.. hab nen 80er UD schurke,.. mit kürschner un lederer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


un nen dudu mit Kräuterkunde 

un zur Zeit auf azshara tätig


----------



## Blablub0r (30. Dezember 2008)

zocke nen 80er krieger mit BB/Schmied auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius
un bin selber Schüler auf ner Info. Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonradMe (30. Dezember 2008)

Joa bin nen Gnom Hexer auf Wrathbringer.
Bin Schüler. ^^


----------



## essey (30. Dezember 2008)

Mein Lvl 80 Krieger ist Alchi und Kräuterkundler auf dem KdV.
Mein RL-Körper ist gelernter Kaufmann im Groß- und Außenhandel, zzt. Sachbearbeiter und Fußabtreter bei einer namhaften deutschen Direktbank.  (Übrigens auch an Silvester! allerdings nur halbtags)


----------



## Déeziz (30. Dezember 2008)

Glaube Schüler interressiern ihn nicht so^^


----------



## Perxodor (30. Dezember 2008)

sowas meinte ich so lustige vergleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein Schurke der im Sicherheitsdienst arbeitet ich schmeiß mich weg xD
komtm einfahc nur gail diese zusammenstellung=P
vll fidnen wa ja noch richter oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
mfg


----------



## bny' (30. Dezember 2008)

Menschliche Hexe mit Berufen Alchimie und Kräuterkunde. Beruflich bin ich Nerd und arbeite in der IT ;D


----------



## silas00 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich zocke einen Nachtelf Schurke(80)(Kürschner, Lederer) auf Zuluhed und Bin Azubi zum IT/Systemelektroniker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Greetz


----------



## Larmina (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab eine 74 Hexe mit Juwelenschleifen und BB und bin im Rl Schulbankwärmerin und Ministerin des Liep seins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athrag (30. Dezember 2008)

Joa mal ne ganz nette sache,
im RL bin ich Informatikstudent im ersten Semester,  vorher habe ich ein FSJ und meinen ZiVi absolviert.
Mein Main ist Aeya eine Menschliche, (meist) Frostmagierin mit Berufen Alchemie und kräuterkunde bzw.
Alathriel, ein Drenaischer Schutzpaladin mit Berufen Bergbau und Juwelenschleifen .
Beide Charktere sind auf Un`goro
mfg
Athrag


----------



## Acuria (30. Dezember 2008)

Komisch wenn ich ingame gefragt habe sind dort alle Informatiker und haben im Grunde Traumberufe, ich habe noch keinen gesehen bzw. gelesen der sagte das er Arbeitslos sei.
Alle haben Urlaub, Frei oder Ferien und das eigentlich immer.
Komisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich habe auf Teldrassil einen Hexenmeister gespielt, Berufe sind Verzauberer und Schneider.

Im Wahren Leben bin ich ein Studioproduzent der sich das ganze Jahr auf die Weihnachtszeit freut da dort in der Regel die Aufträge besser reinkommen.
Im wahren Leben habe ich leider keinen Spektraltiger und der Flugpunkt von Berlin nach Varna ( Bulgarien) scheint auch nicht so günstig zu sein.
Mein Ruhestein liegt in Berlin, Porten kann ich aber leider nicht.
Ich habe ein Pet ( Katze) und einen Begleiter ( Hund) der noch ungeskillt ist da er erst 9 Wochen alt ist.



Liebe grüße und einen guten Rutsch an alle ( ausnahmsweise auch an Buffed :-P )


----------



## Deukales (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich Spiel nen Mensch Paladin auf dem Server Tirion habe die Berufe Alchimist und Kräuterer 
im RL bin ich Auszubildener als Maurer


----------



## Keksautomat (30. Dezember 2008)

Mensch Magierin, und nebenbei nen Pala und Hexenmeister am hochlvln. Die Mage hat VZ und Schneidern und die anderen noch nichts ausgereiftes.
Im RL gehe ich zur Schule. [IT mäßig ;P]

Server: Aman'Thul


----------



## 666Hatebreed666 (30. Dezember 2008)

Alsso ich spiel nen 80er Undead Todesritter auf dem Konsortium.
Beruf ist Schmied und Bergbau
und mein Beruf im RL ist (lol die Gemeinsamkeit fällt mir selbst erst jetzt auf) Metallbearbeitungstechniker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (30. Dezember 2008)

Spiel nen Mensch Deathknight Level 80 auf Khaz'goroth(Beruf: Bergbau). Im RL bin ich Selbstständig und habe mit meinem Vater eine eigene Shopsystem (Ladeneinrichtungen, Bäckerei, Metzgerei etc) Firma seit 2004 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (30. Dezember 2008)

WoW :
Gelernter Schneider Menschen Priester auf Theldrassil

RL:
25 Jahre eine Tochter von 6 mon. ne Ehefrau die bevor das Kind da war ne Hexenmeister Gnomin war
und als Beruf Energieelektroniker Fachrichtung Anlagentechnik


----------



## Onkel Seph (30. Dezember 2008)

mein char is nen menschlicher Priester mit Alchi und Schneider.
Im RL bin ich Beinklempner (Orthopädietechniker) in Ausbildung.

greetz


----------



## Gored (30. Dezember 2008)

nun ich mache zurzeit gerade meine zweite ausbildung zum biologisch-technischen assistenten und nebenher noch fachhochschulreife und habe vorher schon einmal eine ausbildung zum landschaftsgärtner genossen (und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , ingame bin ich ein tauren krieger auf gilneas mit kräuterkunde und alchemie


----------



## Vercon (30. Dezember 2008)

Kurz OT:

Erinnert mich alles ein wenig an diesen Börsenmakler, der bei der Arbeit am zocken is' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ Schreib' uns... Der kennt sicher Buffed... xD


----------



## le-chuck (30. Dezember 2008)

UD Priest (holy) - evang. Gemeindepfarrer


----------



## Solonvomwald (30. Dezember 2008)

WoW: Nachtelf Druide - Kürschner & Lederer
RL: Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Administrator


----------



## Killer66 (30. Dezember 2008)

Mensch Magierin, FFB-Skillung, mit den Berufen Verzaubern und schneidern...

Im RL vermiss ich meine gruppenportale und das teleportieren in die Hauptstädte(die da Wären, Bamberg, Berlin, Frankfurt, München und Hallein in Österreich) und der Ruhestein funktioniert auch net...
Beruflich beend ich grad meine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik, später ma Ingenieur(hoff ich)


----------



## Kollesche (30. Dezember 2008)

ich bin in erster linie auch holy priest (zwar kein pfarrer aber geiel^^), mit schneiderei und blümchenpfücken als beruf!
dann noch meinen n811 schurken mit bb/juwe

RL bin ich als industriemechaniker im 2 schichtbetrieb unterwegs!


----------



## -M-i-k-E (30. Dezember 2008)

80er undead mage VZ/Ingi und im RL Zerspanungstechniker !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gabberchen (30. Dezember 2008)

76er hunter mit lederer/schneider
im rl elektriker auf hausinstallation/maschienenbau geskillt


----------



## Larmina (30. Dezember 2008)

Was es alles für Berufe gibt.... ^^
Da lern ich ja sogar noch was und das in den Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (30. Dezember 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Was es alles für Berufe gibt.... ^^
> Da lern ich ja sogar noch was und das in den Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol 

also ich spiele meistens nen 80er jäger mit lederer/kürschnerei und bin im RL noch Schüler, aber mein vater hat nen geschäft mit lederwaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (30. Dezember 2008)

ingame: Nachtelf Druide - Verzauberer und Lederer
RL: Mensch - Selbstständig mit Unternehmensberatung und Student BWL


----------



## papachrizz (30. Dezember 2008)

blutelf jägerin 80, MM, berufe bb und ingi auf blackhand; rl edv-techniker


----------



## Heraz (30. Dezember 2008)

nen krieger als waffenschmied und bergbauer auf lothar und im rl bin ich im rettungsdienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siXPounderFFDP (30. Dezember 2008)

Spiele einen 80er Krieger von Beruf Schmied, im RL allerdings Veranstaltungskaufmann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaylo (30. Dezember 2008)

bis zu wotlk spielte ich einen schurken. nun ist der dk mein neuer main geworden. (bb / ingi)

ich bin multimedia producer in einer internet agentur (3d, video, flash und so zeug halt ^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (30. Dezember 2008)

momentan spiel cih meinen mage und meinen DK und bin auch gildenleader. 

im RL bin ich call center Teamleader und hab von daher auch genug Verantwortung


----------



## GreenWeasle (30. Dezember 2008)

Spiel nen Schamanen auf Ele geskilled , im RL bin ich Erzieher


----------



## Vaelea (30. Dezember 2008)

Mhm, Nachtelf DK... siehe unten,

Rl... Bäcker ^.^


----------



## DoubleJ (30. Dezember 2008)

Human Holy Priest mit Inschriftenkunde und Alchemie auf Azshara
IT-System-Kaufmann


----------



## Witchblood (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallöchen,

Ingame bin ich 51er Zwergen Jäger.

RL habe ich eine Ausbildung zum Elektriker, welchen ich nun gegen ein Diplom in Sozialpädagogik eingetauscht habe. Zum Glück nun nicht mehr um 6 Uhr früh in den kalten Bauwagen gehen muss.


Bye

Witch


----------



## xDarKy (30. Dezember 2008)

So dann bin ich mal der erste der sich getraut zu sagen das er Arbeitslos sei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab 4 Semester Informatik studiert und bin zZ Arbeitslos bzw Ausbildungssuchend.

Spielen tu ich ein 80er Feuer/Eis Mage auf Rexxar mit den Berufen Schneiderer/Verzauberer


----------



## thewingedshadow (30. Dezember 2008)

Uh... hab viele Chars, die bei mir den gleichen Stellenwert haben, habe also keine Unterteilung auf Main und Alts, sondern spiele jeden von ihnen ab und zu wenn ich Lust habe.
Nachtelfjägerin, Lederverarbeitung, Kürschnerei
Draeneischamanin, Bergbau, Juwelenschleifen
Nachtelfdruide, Kräuterkunde, Alchimie
Nachtelfpriesterin, Verzauberkunst, Schneiderei

Selbst bin ich gelernte Tierpflegerin, im Moment allerdings Mutter - Vollzeitjob. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Militiae-Templi (30. Dezember 2008)

73er Menschen-Paladin mit Beruf Bergbau und Schmied. Im RL verheiratet mit Kind und arbeite in der Sicherheit.


----------



## nils241 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele einen 80iger rouge auf Kragjin und bin Molekularbiologe


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Dezember 2008)

Blutelfen Schutzpaladin auf Gorgonnash in WoW
Menschen Merchandiser (im Aussendienst tätig) aus der Schweiz in RL


----------



## Astiria (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele eine Vergelterpaladina namens Efenis, ihre Berufe sind Kräuterkunde und Inschriftenkunde. Ich selber bin Museumsleitung.

MFG Astiria


----------



## xXavieXx (30. Dezember 2008)

Hab lange nen Nachtelfen Schurke gespielt - bin nach dem Wotlk Release auf nen Mensch DK umgestiegen und bin Privat Abiturient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukkysky (30. Dezember 2008)

bin 33 spiele fast 80er holy pala und bin assistent der geschäftsführung bei nem it/tk systemhaus


----------



## Hesperus777 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele einen Zwerg Paladin bin entchater und alchi  im rl CSU-Politiker.


----------



## Izzoda (30. Dezember 2008)

WoW: Spiele ich einen lvl 80 Zwergen Krieger Berufe Juwele und Bergbau und ja Erste Hilfe ist als erstes voll geskillt gewesen
RL: Rettungsassistent in Ausbildung.

Achja nen Priester der Heilen kann habe ich auch  nur nicht 80 der gammelt noch auf lvl 70 rum.


----------



## Ascanius (30. Dezember 2008)

ingame: 80er FFB-Mage, VZ & Schattenzwirmschneider, Erfolgreicher AH-Raider^^

RL: 20 Jahre, gelernter Kaufmann für Tourismus und Freizeit, momentan in einer kleinen Stadtverwaltung tätig.


----------



## Cr0wey (30. Dezember 2008)

wow: Deff Warri - Bergbau , Schmiedkunst
RL: 21jahre alt noch net verheiratet /keine kinder! mache mein abi auf einer Kunstschule!


----------



## DarkSaph (30. Dezember 2008)

Im RL bin ich 15, wohne in Frankfurt und geh dort in die 9. Klasse eines Gymnasiums. Im Spiel bin ich Gnomen Todesritter, Draenei Schamane und Gnomen Krieger, wobei ich in letzter Zeit vor allem den DK zock.


----------



## DoubleJ (30. Dezember 2008)

Hesperus777 schrieb:


> Ich spiele einen Zwerg Paladin bin entchater und alchi  im rl CSU-Politiker.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mehr zockende Politiker brauch das Land.


----------



## PapaTorsten (30. Dezember 2008)

Hab nen 71er Menschen Krieger auf Shattrath der Kürschnert und Ledert..

Im RL bin ich 26 mit Frau & Kind und gelernte Fachkraft für Veranstaltungstechnik, arbeite aber zur Zeit am Flughafen Düsseldorf..

Mit Familie sucht man ja eher was mit geregeltem Einkommen =)


P.S.: Silvester & Neujahr wird fleißig gearbeitet =)


----------



## SamsaTraum (30. Dezember 2008)

ingame:blut dk auf ereda ,berufe Bergbau und Schmied

RL:22 ausgelernter Bäcker und Konditor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

guten rutsch euch allen und feiert schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrad (30. Dezember 2008)

Spiele einen 80ger Tauren Druiden auf Lordearon und im RL arbeite ich als Zerspanungsmechaniker an einer CNC Fräsmaschine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Das genialste ist,wir haben bei uns inner Firma eine Lasermaschine für Beschriftung unserer Teile und dort hat als Aushilfe mal einer gearbeitet der auf Nachtwache eine Nachtelf Druiden mit Eulenskillung gespielt hat xD.Da wird man doch bekloppt,man sieht im Spiel und auffer Arbeit nur *pew* *pew* xD.


----------



## Shamiden (30. Dezember 2008)

ich spiel nen treff nachtelf hunterin
und ich bin eig auf gymnasium und bin 8 klasse


----------



## RoOniX (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel einen Jäger auf FdS, bin Juwe und Bergbauer, und spiele noch einen Schamanen der leder verarbeitet und Teire häutet.

Im RL gehe ich noch zur Schule und arbeite nebenher als Altenpflegerhelfer in einem APH.


----------



## LordAsmodan (30. Dezember 2008)

Mensch Hexe Alchi und Kräuter (hab auch ne menge twinks mit allen berufen;P)
RL;Binsch nen 31 jähriger Rentner 
Finde den tread klasse endlich mal was vernünftiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (30. Dezember 2008)

In WoW treibe ich mich als lvl 80 Trollmagierin rum und leite eine Gilde auf Tirion!
Ich pflücke Blümchen und mische Elexiere zusammen, damit meine Leute groß und stark werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im "echten" Leben bin ich 24 Jahre alt und angehende Heilerziehungspflegerin.
Nebenbei bin ich am Wochenende Pflegemitarbeiterin in einem Seniorenheim.


----------



## Ciquo (30. Dezember 2008)

also im game kümmert sich mein jäger gerne um sein pet und im rl kümmere ich mich mal mehr und mal weniger gerne um psychisch kranke menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Ciquo


....allerdings sollte ich es im rl lieber vermeiden unsere leute auf irgendwelche wilden tiere zu hetzen xD


----------



## -Zirâ- (30. Dezember 2008)

Blutelfjägerinnen , 2 stück , LEderverarbeiterin/Verzauberin  und Kürschnerin/Inschriftenkundlerin^^
Könnten noch  Holypriest 2 Dudus und n Mage anreden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die Jägerinnen sind meine Lieblinge!

<~ Ausbildung zur Verkäuferin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skinnycartman (30. Dezember 2008)

interessanter Thread...^^

Also ich spiele einen 80er Tauren Hunter mit Katze, bin Lederer/Kürschner und auf Eredar zu finden...

Im wirklichen Leben studiere ich im 6. Semester Sportwissenschaften in Kölle, auch mit Katze...

Greetz


----------



## schleicher77 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab zwar mehrere Char. aber hier die auf 70 und 80 sind.

Mensch Kriegerin (70)
Gnom Schurke (80)
Nachtelfe Jäger (70)
Nachtelfe DK (72)

RL Beurf: War mal Kurrierunternehmer, nun Frührentner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illian1887 (30. Dezember 2008)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> 25 Jahre eine Tochter von 6 mon. ne Ehefrau die bevor das Kind da war ne Hexenmeister Gnomin war
> und als Beruf Energieelektroniker Fachrichtung Anlagentechnik


Da Gratuliere ich mal ^^


So zu mir Spiele zurzeit meinen Untoten Hexenmeister hoch, öm ja er ist ein Verzauberer dazu versucht er sich in den Lehren für das Schneidern zu Verbessern.

Im Echten Leben bin ich Azubi als Naturwerksteinmechaniker-Maschienenbautechniker


----------



## Xondor (30. Dezember 2008)

N811 Schurke mit Kürschnern und Verzaubern.
Bin derzeit Zivi in einem Krankenhaus, davor Schüler und danach Student.


----------



## Niina (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja zu mir^^
Bin 16 Jahre alt und weiblich. Ich spiele einen lvl 80er Troll Jäger und bin von Beruf Ingenieur. 
Im Rl bin ich zurzeit auf dem Gymnasium in der 10 Klasse, werde aber im Sommer eine Ausbildung als Chemikantin anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sumonoshi (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele eine Feuermagierin mit den Berufen Schneidern und Verzaubern.
Im RL Bin ich Pyrotechniker und Requisiteur am Theater...


----------



## Visssion (30. Dezember 2008)

ich zock nen 80er priester (schneider und vz) auf Gul`dan, im RL bin ich im moment dabei ne ausbildung als Industriemechaniker zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knightrider (30. Dezember 2008)

Perxodor schrieb:


> ich zocke einen 80iger druiden
> bin Azubi als Informationselektroniker in WoW bin ich bergbauer udn Kräutersammler udn ich zock auf Mal Ganis =)
> mfg Perxo



bei der Allianz oder der Horde?^^ jetzt zu mir 
RL: Azubi als Elektroniker für Automatisierungtechnik 
in WoW mit meinem 80 Dreanei Schamy: Bergbau / Juwe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich zock nen Mensch Krieger und bin Schmied und Bergbau.

Im RL bin ich (was für n Zufall oO) auch ein Mensch.
Ich bin Schmied (Waffenschmied) und arbeite in einem Bergwerk.

mfg


----------



## Spittykovski (30. Dezember 2008)

80iger Ud Magier (Arkanskillung ist einfach nur Stylo) mit Kräuerkunde/ Alchi

passt eigentlich garnicht:

RL: 23 und beende wahrscheinlich nächstes Semester mein Wirtschaftsinformatik Studium ( Gott sei Dank noch Diplom)


----------



## Siilverberg (30. Dezember 2008)

80er menschen pala als blumenpflücker und alchi und Koch Azubi 


ps nein kochen hab ich net geskillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (30. Dezember 2008)

Manno ich hab auch mal so ein threat gemacht der war nach 10min zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja

Ich spiele Gnom schurke mit Bergbau und Ingi.
Im RL bin ich Mensch Schüler der 10 Klasse.


----------



## Borberat (30. Dezember 2008)

Borberat (73er Mage 4 Jahre alt ; )
Tuermchen (72er Defftank 2 Jahre alt)
Btomborb (75er Shadowpriest keine Ahnung wie alt)
Bladeproject (71er DK sau neu ; )
Karamba (75er Shamane Verstärker 1 Jahr alt)
Chilledfreak (61er Feraldudu 1 Jahr alt)
Chilledfreak (56er Prot Pala)
Aiuto (BM Hunter 54er)

Und vieleeeee Twinks unter lvl 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nicht erwähnenswert.

Berufe: ALLE!
RL Beruf: Exportmanager und nebenbei noch Abendstudium BWL  (Ach ja und bin 26)


----------



## Bogenchamp (30. Dezember 2008)

soho ich bin 80ig gnom deff krieger auf malganis 

bin 16 jahre zuchtfrei und mach gerade meine lehre als anlagenmechaniker aka heizungsbauer


----------



## Xonty (30. Dezember 2008)

Hab nen 80iger DeffKrieger mit Beruf BB und Kürschner auf dem Server Wrathbringer 
In RL bin ich 25jahre,  Verheiratet, werdener Vater und 
von Beruf Zeitsoldat und habe 2 Ausbildungen 
1. Gas - Wasser Installateur 
und 
2. IT-Systemelektroniker 

LG


----------



## Skyhunter aus Tirion (30. Dezember 2008)

[ich spiele einen 74-er hunter auf dem server garrosh (bm-skillung), meine berufe sind kürschner und bergbau... zu dem hunter kommt aber noch eine todesritterin auf lvl 64, welche zur zeit noch arbeitslos ist :-)

im rl bin ich dachdecker und besuche ab mai die meisterschule


----------



## Larmina (30. Dezember 2008)

Hesperus777 schrieb:


> Ich spiele einen Zwerg Paladin bin entchater und alchi  im rl CSU-Politiker.


*Für Hesperus das Stimmzettelkreuz mach*


----------



## imbalol (30. Dezember 2008)

ich spiel nen UD Arkan-Mage(neuer Main) auf Onyxia berufe Kräuter/Schneider
Und im Rl:Schüler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghuld0n (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele einen Orc Schamanen und demnächst auch mal nen DK.
Berufe sind Bergbau/Juwe.
Bin im RL 15 Jahre alt und gehe auf ein Gymnasium in Frankfurt/Main. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (30. Dezember 2008)

Ingame: Stolze Gnomen Hexenmeisterin auf Frostmourne mit Verzauberer und Schneiderei

RealLife: Auszubildener zum Verwaltungsfachangestellten und 16 Jahre alt :>


----------



## John Hawk (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin 32 Jahre alt und spiele einen Troll-Priester. Dessen Berufe sind Verzauberkunst und Inschriftenkunde. Im realen Leben arbeite ich im Finanzamt in der Vollstreckungsstelle und bin Beamter.
Sollte also einmal euer Konto gepfändet worden sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (30. Dezember 2008)

John schrieb:


> Ich bin 32 Jahre alt und spiele einen Troll-Priester. Dessen Berufe sind Verzauberkunst und Inschriftenkunde. Im realen Leben arbeite ich im Finanzamt in der Vollstreckungsstelle und bin Beamter.
> Sollte also einmal euer Konto gepfändet worden sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal sehen ob ich dir mal die Stelle rauben kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde auch in einem FA anfangen :>


----------



## Headspoke (30. Dezember 2008)

Spiele einen Schamanen der Blumen pflückt und Inschriften erkundet. 

Im Rl bin ich 22 Gärtner ^^ und Freizeitlich mal ich Bilder. Zielrichtung Schmerz Leid Horror Emotionen.


----------



## Dollohow (30. Dezember 2008)

80er Firemage auf Zuluhed. Verz und kräuter. Im RL binsch Tischler


----------



## Schmog (30. Dezember 2008)

bny schrieb:


> Menschliche Hexe mit Berufen Alchimie und Kräuterkunde. *Beruflich bin ich Nerd und arbeite in der IT ;D*



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW:

80 Tauren Deffkrieger auf EU Durotan
Verzauberer und Juwelenschleifer

RL:

Zeitsoldat


----------



## Sayonara Simon (30. Dezember 2008)

ingame: troll schattenpriester mit schneider und alchimist als berufe
RL: 21 jahre, student der werkstofftechnik, vorher 9 monate bei der marine


an den CSU Politiker: passt mal auf das ihr nich dein Spiel verbietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VivaLàRiffel (30. Dezember 2008)

Joa also ich spielen nen DK un einen Schami.

Im RL bin ich Azubi zum Chemikanten in der BASF ( vllt kennts ja jmd)

Greetz Riffel


----------



## Lordcocain (30. Dezember 2008)

RL: ich bin 24 Jahre alt, hab Frau und Kind, ich bin hauptberuflicher Hausmann und nebenberuflicher Musiker
Ingame: 80er B11 Schurkin. Berufe: Bergbau und Ingenieurkunst


----------



## Roguestealth (30. Dezember 2008)

le-chuck schrieb:


> UD Priest (holy) - evang. Gemeindepfarrer




lol das passt ja perfekt so en holy pfarrer!!

ich spiel nen schurken auf tearar und bevorzuge pvp
im rl bin ich schüler aufm gymmi und kacke grad ziemlich ab...


----------



## Askurt (30. Dezember 2008)

Na da reihe ich mich doch mal ein:

WoW: 80er Verstärker-Schami mit Bergbau und Kürschnerei

RL: 34er IT-Selbstständiger (ehemals Luftfracht-Spediteur) mit Frau und Kind

Meine Frau zockt ne 80er Hexe, schneidert und verzaubert (nicht nur mich) nebenbei. Im RL hat sie ne eigene Werbeagentur.


----------



## Mayroi (30. Dezember 2008)

IG Paladin Alchi/Kräuter
RL Assistentin der Geschäftsleitung (nein nicht Sekretärin)


----------



## KiLLa239 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele einen 80 Hunter und einen 75 Pala auf Malfurion.

Im RL bin ich 16 Jahre und gehe auf's Gymnasium


----------



## mirror-egg (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel nen Orc Hunter mit den berufen Käuterkunde und Inschriften auf dem server Onyxia. Im RL bin ich noch Schüler auf Gymnasium.


----------



## Kernkraft400 (30. Dezember 2008)

so dann schließe ich mich auch mal der Runde an!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

InGame spiele ich einen 78 dämo hexer (Blutelf versteht sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dessen berufe Schneider und Verzauberungen sind.
Im Rl bin ich gelernter Fachmann für Systemgastronomie (für alle dich nicht wissen was das sein soll bin Schichtführer in einer sehr bekannten Fastfoodkette)

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009


----------



## Eratic (30. Dezember 2008)

Ingame: 
Untoter Hexenmeister auf Malygos. Berufe: Schneiderei & Verzauberung

in RL:
Seit Oktober (1. Semester) studier ich Wirtschaftsinformatik an der FH.


----------



## Falkulus (30. Dezember 2008)

Ein SEHR guter Thread, und den Link sollte man vielleicht auch mal an die Presse schicke, vorallem an die Journalisten, die immer feste das Klischee des arbeitslosen "Keller-Zockers" so gerne bedienen. 


Mein Main ist Paladin lvl 80 und Bergau /Ingi. 
Mein erster Char ist Jäger und Kürschner / Lederer.

In der grossen Endlos Ini "Realleben" über ich nur den Beruf "Informatik-Architekt" aus. Als Nebenberufe skille nur 1. Hilfe regelmässig, mein derzeitiger Rang ist "Ersthelfer" in der Firma. Kochen habe ich nur durchschnittlich geskillt Rang "Nichtverhungerer" , Angeln überhaupt net :-D 

Elune Ador 
                 Falkuls


----------



## Ebracosmo (30. Dezember 2008)

Als Main spiel ich ne Untote Priesterin auf dem PvP Server Emeriss, mit den Berufen Alchie und Kräuter.

Im Real Life bin ich 24 und Krankenschwester.


----------



## wass'n? (30. Dezember 2008)

WoW:
80er DK, Verzauberer und Inschriften (gefällt ir gar nicht)
71er WL, Bergbau und Juwe
70er Hunter, Bergbau und Blümchen
70er Schami, Ingi und Alchi
Durotan, Horde 

RL:
50, mehrfacher Opa
Energieelektroniker(Betriebstechnik), aber momentan arbeitslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altsahir (30. Dezember 2008)

Huhu,

Main -> 80 er Feuermage, ist Verzauberer, Schneider. Ich level aber grad einen Dranei Priester hoch (alchi/KK)

RL -> 35, Verheiratet, 2 Töchter, Softwareentwickler.

Gruß Alts


----------



## Shika87 (30. Dezember 2008)

Blutelf Priesterin die Juwelenschleifen und Schneiderei ausübt und das auch richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Im Rl bin ich Koch wobei ich mich nach was anderem umschaue.


----------



## Basstuner (30. Dezember 2008)

Spiele in WoW einen Draenei Schamanen der die Berufe Juwelenschleifen und Bergbau hat.

Im RL bin ich Gas- und Wasserinstallateur


----------



## LeetoN2k (30. Dezember 2008)

zwerg krieger, kürschnerei & bergbau.
schüler, 16 jahre.


----------



## Dekator (30. Dezember 2008)

Coole Idee..mach ich mal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele einen 80er Hexenmeister auf Taerar (Horde) und bin im RL im Vermögensmanagement und Immobilienfinanzierung einer großen namenhaften Bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zolaole (30. Dezember 2008)

na, dann trau ich mich doch auch mal aus meiner Mitleserecke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin Nachtelf Jägerin Level 57 - Kürschnerei & Ledererei
(wobei ich die restlichen Berufe mit Chars um Level 35 abdecke und neuerdings auch einen DK LV 64 mein Eigen nenne)

Im RL mache ich meinen Dipl-Inf.


----------



## Vincious (30. Dezember 2008)

80er Mensche Schurke (Kürschner/Lederer) sowie 60er Mensch Krieger (Bergbauer/Schmied) ---> Nautiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiZzxSuGa (30. Dezember 2008)

Priester, Gilneas, Verzauberkunst und Schneiderei
Physiotherapeutin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (30. Dezember 2008)

Orc Schamane -> Verzauberer
UD Todesritter -> Kräuterkunde/Alchi

RL -> 20,Koch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toppax (30. Dezember 2008)

In Game: Tank-Druide (Kürschner/Lederer)

RL: Ärztin


----------



## Mondaine (30. Dezember 2008)

WoW

Todesritter Bergbau & Kürschner

RL 

27 , Software Designer & Entwickler (J2EE) bei der grössten schweizer Bank.


mfg
Mond


----------



## Locaseraphin (30. Dezember 2008)

<--80er Holy Pala (B11) auf Azshara, Berufe: Krauten, Inscription, Kochen, Angeln^^ 

RL: Mutter von einem Kind^^ und Frau von nem Tank=)


----------



## SixNight (30. Dezember 2008)

Bin ein 80 Human Deff Warrior meine Berufe sind Ingi und Bergbau und bin immoment schüler gehe bald auf ne berufsschule und arbeite dann als Fachkraft für Veranstaltungstechnik


----------



## 'Elumines (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel nen  Nachtelf DK lvl 80, Schmied/Bergbau, und im rl bin ich grad im 1. Lehrjahr zum Elektroniker für Energie und Gebäudetechnik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElMuerto (30. Dezember 2008)

IG = Untoter Hexer (Schneiderei+Verzauberkunst) und Gnomen Kriegerin (Bergbau+Ingenieurskunst)
RL = Disponent und Assistent der Geschäftsleitung in einer Spedition


----------



## tortip (30. Dezember 2008)

ingame: Untoter Schutzkrieger Lvl 80 (bb + schmied)

im RL: Schichtleiter in einem Verpackungsunternehmen, mit nebenberuflichen Technikerstudium


----------



## Araan (30. Dezember 2008)

speiel draenei schamane auf rexxar und bin im rl azubi zum elektroniker, berufe ingame lederer und kürschnerei


----------



## Chaosfox (30. Dezember 2008)

VivaLàRiffel schrieb:


> Joa also ich spielen nen DK un einen Schami.
> 
> Im RL bin ich Azubi zum Chemikanten in der BASF ( vllt kennts ja jmd)
> 
> Greetz Riffel



Ja BASF kenn ich, soll ganz cool sein dort ^^



SO Ich spiele Hauptsächlich eine Blutelfe ( DK ) mit den berufen BB und Kürschnern.

Im RL bin ich lvl 18 und mach eine ausbildung zum Einzelhandelskaufmann ^^


----------



## _Rothen_ (30. Dezember 2008)

WoW

Zwergen Priesterin (77) auf Teldrassil Schneiderei und Verzauberkunst

RL

Mensch (meistens)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  24, IT-System-Kaufmann


----------



## Machat (30. Dezember 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Komisch wenn ich ingame gefragt habe sind dort alle Informatiker und haben im Grunde Traumberufe, ich habe noch keinen gesehen bzw. gelesen der sagte das er Arbeitslos sei.



Naja, ich geb es offen zu, nicht arbeitslos aber z.Z. 1-Euro-Jobber in der "Grünflächenpflege". Das heißt in Parks den Müll aufsammeln und so...
Who cares, In 3 Monaten fang ich endlich an zu studieren ^_^ 

Aj0, im Spiel bin ich Blutelf Jäger, Bergbau und Juwelenschleifer, was sehr lustig ist wenn ich nachdenke, da ich mich im echten Leben vor körperlicher Arbeit immer drücke und ein kleines Problem mit Feinmotorik habe (Zumindest den Beruf als Juwelenschleifer könnte ich im wahren Leben nie durchführen).

edit: aj0, eine Ausbildung habe ich ja auch noch: Wirtschaftsassistent. Diejenigen die wissen was der Job bedeutet, wissen auch dass er nichts wert ist ;D


----------



## King_Potty (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich zock nen 80er Gnom Warri  --> TANK
und im RL arbeite ich an einer   ---> TANKstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(auch Sylvester)  Gruß


----------



## Serenas (30. Dezember 2008)

Ingame: 80 Heilerdruide
             70 frostmagier
             70 Schamane (inaktiv)
             70 Hexer (inaktiv)
             30 Paladin

Reallife: 18 Jahre alt, Schüler am Berufskolleg für IT
  Bin noch etwas unschlüssig was ich später machen möchte.


----------



## Flamacue (30. Dezember 2008)

Also...bin 80er Tauren Druide (Moonkin oder Heal...mach beides gern) bin Verzauberer und Kräuterkundler.
Ich bin Student in Frankfurt/Main und Arbeite 3x die Woche in einem Sexshop.


----------



## Radießchen1 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele einen Orc Schurken mit den Berufen Lederverarbeitung/Kürschnern, sowie Kochen und Angeln.

Im RL bin ich gelernter Reprotechniker, was ich auch mehr als 11 Jahre ausgeübt habe... aber seit einigen Jahren arbeite ich als technischer Redakteur.

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (30. Dezember 2008)

80er Gnom Hexenmeisterin auf "Die Nachtwache"
Beruf Schneider und VZ

RL: 17 Jahre und mache Ausbildung zum Verfahrensmechaniker für Kunststoff und Kautschuck


----------



## Keksautomat (30. Dezember 2008)

le-chuck schrieb:


> UD Priest (holy) - evang. Gemeindepfarrer




Wie geil ist das denn ^^
warum spielst kein SPriest ^^


----------



## Banload (30. Dezember 2008)

Zocke einen 80er Tauren Krieger und bin Fabrikant, in der ich Roastbeef in Dosen füllen muss...
Scherz beiseite^^


----------



## Wilbur90 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ingame :  Orc Krieger noch nicht ganz 80 ^^  dann habe ich noch 2 chars die ich dann irgendwann mal weiter spiele  (druide und mage )

Rl : 18 Jahre alt  Arbeitsunfähig  hatte vor 4 jahren einen unfall beim fussball gehabt  wurde gefault und bin ein bisschen doof auf mein linkes knie geflogen. 
Im letzten Jahr wurde ich dann operiert  (sie wussten die ganze zeit nicht woher der Schmerz kam  oh man >_> ) und kurz vor der op wurde mir noch gesagt "in 6 wochen kannst du wieder wunderbar rennen" 
Naja kann seit der op mein Bein garnicht mehr heben , bekomme keine Kraft mehr rein und joa halt ein bisschen dumm . Seit anfang 08 habe ich auch nen Bandscheibenvorfall und einen riss in der Nervenbahn . Joa und dann wurde ich als Arbeitsunfähig abgestempelt und kann somit nicht mehr viel machen ohne schmerzen  (kann nciht lange stehen , nicht lange laufen) alles doof und das schlimmste ist 4 jahre lang schmerzmittel nehmen . Mein magen bedankt sich .

Lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SureShot (30. Dezember 2008)

SPiel einen mage der Vz und Schneider ist

RL. hm... schwer zuageben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele mein ich sei arbeitslos was aber net so ganz stimmt hehe Arbeite auf abruf d.h. Bekomme einen anruf muss da oder hin fliegen und mich um die informartik in divieres kraftwerken usw. kuemmern atm bin ich in seattle und langweile mich aufm hotel

lg


----------



## RaDon27 (30. Dezember 2008)

IG: 80er Nachtelf Jägerin (Bergbau/Juwelier) und 70er Mensch Krieger (Bergbau/Kürschner) auf Mal'Ganis.

RL: 21er Mensch Fachinformatiker in der Ausbildung ;D Im Frühjahr war ich noch Abiturient (hach war die Schulzeit schön) und werd nach der Ausbildung wohl studieren gehn. Bin momentan aber noch unschlüssig. Lehramt für Mathe, Informatik und Geschichte oder Elektro/Informationstechnik. Die Zeit wirds zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foman (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich zocke Healschami (70), Schutzpala (70), Jäger (70), Todesritter (80), Hexer (68) und Eule (46) auf Malygos, im RL bin ich Physiotherapeut


----------



## Tanyanka (30. Dezember 2008)

Spiele eine 80er Troll-Jägerin auf Kil'Jaeden, mein Pet ist immer noch der Bangalash aus dem Schlingendorntal. :-)

RL: Gelernte Bankkauffrau aus der Schweiz, seit Mai 08 in Deutschland wohnhaft, da ich mich in einen Undead Mage verliebt habe und zu ihm gezogen bin. ;-) Hab bis vor kurzem als Sekretärin in einer Anwaltskanzlei gearbeitet, kann aber gar nicht mit Anwälten. Ab Januar gehts weiter in einer Elektronikfirma im Büro.


----------



## LMay (30. Dezember 2008)

Spiele eine Druidin und bin Hotelfachfrau...

da könnt ich die Reisegestalt im RL ganz gut gebrauchen... aber die Gäste gehen davon aus, das wir das auch ohne Verwandlung können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozenrider (30. Dezember 2008)

Hmm ich bin 20 Jahre alt komme aus Südtirol! Und im rl bin ich betriebsleiter einer 10 Hektar großen Apfelplantage!


----------



## vitamin (30. Dezember 2008)

80er hex fast 80er dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 berufe sind lederer und kürschner und verz schneider im Rl bin ich Steinmetz mfg


----------



## .HF (30. Dezember 2008)

le-chuck schrieb:


> UD Priest (holy) - evang. Gemeindepfarrer



NEIN UD!!!
naja wenigstens holy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


goil!


----------



## Tungyl (30. Dezember 2008)

zocke level 80er Tank taure krieger und als als junior chef in einem Hotel bin 30


----------



## hexenshadow (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich habe einen 80er Blutelf DK,Habe keine Berufen und spiele im moment auf Dethecus.Bin schüler einer Gesamt Schule.


----------



## citybreaker (30. Dezember 2008)

Hiho!
Ich arbeite im Maschinenbau und habe einen Nachtelf Dudu. :-D
Berufe Blumenzupfer und Bergbau.


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (30. Dezember 2008)

bin 21 spiele einen palaheiler
bin industriemechaniker für betriebtechnik (alte bezeichnung schlosser)
spiele auf thrall (allianz)


----------



## Mc Charly (30. Dezember 2008)

Na gut dann ich auch :-)

Ich spiele als Main eine Gnom Magierin auf Thrall, meine Berufe sind Schneidern und Verzaubern.
Im RL habe ich meine eigene Firma (EDV Service und Beratung).


----------



## anduriin (30. Dezember 2008)

hi

Ich zocke einen Magier und der ist Alchemist und Blumenzupfer 
und im rl lerne ich Landschaftsgärtner.


----------



## Sisko4 (30. Dezember 2008)

80er DK und im RL einer der größten HALO-Nerds sowie hobbymäßiger Kostümbauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moltor (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab nen 71er Jäger auf norgannon der sein Geld mit Kürschnerei und Lederverarbeitung verdient.

Im Reallife bin ich Kranfahrer und verdiene mein Geld in einem Seehafen und bin dreißig Jahre alt.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (30. Dezember 2008)

Hesperus777 schrieb:


> Ich spiele einen Zwerg Paladin bin entchater und alchi  im rl CSU-Politiker.



das is doch mal n vernünftiger beruf : )

meines zeichens spiele ich nen 80er Warri auf dem schönen Durotan, er ist, seltsamerweise, Schmied und Minenarbeitsfachraft, wenn ich grad nicht essen, trinke, für kleine mädchen bin oder wow zocke bin ich schüler mit den fächerschwerpunkten mathe/physik/informatik/englisch


----------



## Damiane (30. Dezember 2008)

80er Zwergen Heilig-Priesterin, hab mit meinem Mann zusammen eine Gilde auf Malygos und bin Blümchenpflückerin und Alchimistin.

Im RL bin ich 28 und IT-Systemkauffrau bei der Polizei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schöner Thread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctullhu (30. Dezember 2008)

ich spiele eine jägerin, lederer und kürschner und im rl bin ich fremdsprachenkorrespondent französisch englisch und dozent für dialogkommunikation


----------



## Evillynn80 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds lustig^^

Ich hab ne lvl 73 UD Hexenmeisterin auf Krag´jin die atm noch Schneiderei skillt und nebenher kürschnert was das Zeug hält um sich den Schneiderskill zu finanzieren...
Nebenher läuft noch n UD DK unheilig geskillt, aber auch erst lvl 64.

Und weil ich Vollzeitmami mit nem GöGa im Schichtbetrieb bin, sind die beiden Süßen auch noch so low...

Wie gesagt, zur Zeit bin ich Hausfrau, aber mein Ausbildungsberuf ist Fachangestellte für Medien und Informationsdienste Fachrichtung Bibliothek.

Ach, ich bin 28, werde in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft 29.
Mein GöGa zockt übrigens auch, UD Schurke, im RL ist er im Sicherheitsdienst^^ iwie witzig^^

Grüße Evi


----------



## Syrics (30. Dezember 2008)

Spiele einen Untoten Schurken der Stufe 80 und bin Schüler.

Mich würde mal intressieren was B1ubb sagen würde...xD


----------



## Macaveli (30. Dezember 2008)

spiele nen 80er hunter auf mannoroth, er ist kürschner und lederverarbeiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im RL bin ich elektroniker


----------



## Larmina (30. Dezember 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> Spiele einen Untoten Schurken der Stufe 80 und bin Schüler.
> 
> Mich würde mal intressieren was B1ubb sagen würde...xD


Ingame Schamane und im RL Forumsposter als hauptberuf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojaan (30. Dezember 2008)

Ui...prima Idee...bin dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ingame spiele ich meinen Hunter ( Zwerg ) auf Proudmoore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Berufe:  Bergbau und Juwe....mag eben alles was funkelt,blitzt und leuchtet.


RL: 44 Jahre, ( noch ) unverheiratet und sehr glücklich mit meiner....wie sagt man in meinem Alter...öhm ..Schamanin...Freundin zusammen lebend ( vor Jahren eine ausgelegte Falle in Frankfurt eingesammelt ) *grins*
Beruf: Industriemeister für Energie und Elektrotechnik...arbeite als Techniker in einem mittelständischen Unternehmen für Optiken,Luftfahrt, ziv. und milit. Systeme hier in meiner Stadt.

Einen guten Rutsch und liebe Grüße an Euch alle aus Wedel bei Hamburg.


cio for now......


----------



## Teradas (30. Dezember 2008)

Zocke 71er Krieger auf Garrosch.(Klyrill)
Und bin Schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yumina (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin Troll Elementar Schamanin (Hab mich entschieden sie endlich mal hochzulevln und sie zu meiner Main zu machen), bin Verzauberin und Kürschnerin.
Im RL bin ich Selbständige Eventmanagerin und etwas hübscher als ne Trollin, denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Ich verzaubere mit meinen Veranstaltungen die Menschen... nur das kürschnern kann ich mir schlecht erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Server ist Echsenkessel, und die Heimatstadt Düsseldorf. Weist das Ähnlichkeiten auf...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Yumi


----------



## Eriya (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel eine Druidin auf EU-Taerar (Schattenbrand)
Berufe: Kürschnerei und Lederverarbeitung

Im RL bin ich ein 18jähriger Gymnasiast mit Schwerpunkt Mathe/Physik/Informatik.


----------



## Leonyja (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel auf Eredar ne 74er Menschenmagierin (Verzaubern / Schneidern)
RL: 38ig, Vater von 2 Kindern 4 und 2,  Zollexperte beim Schweizer Zoll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollolo (30. Dezember 2008)

hiho,
mein 80ger Prot-Pala auf Mannoroth is Bergbauer und Rüstungsschmied,

in RL mach ich in ein paar Monaten mein Abitur und arbeite neben bei als Filmvorführer im Kino....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gl hf


----------



## Benzene (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele einen Tauren-Druiden der Kräuterkundler und Alchemist ist.

Und rl studiere ich Biochemie und hab als Zweitfach Pharmakologie/Toxikologie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonsy (30. Dezember 2008)

wow: resto-dudu / Schreiber-Kräuterkundiger

rl: Assistent der Geschäftsleitung in einem dt. 4 Sterne**** Hotel



/game on


----------



## Stevie6666 (30. Dezember 2008)

Benzene schrieb:


> Ich spiele einen Tauren-Druiden der Kräuterkundler und Alchemist ist.
> 
> Und rl studiere ich Biochemie und hab als Zweitfach Pharmakologie/Toxikologie
> 
> ...



...das passt ja mal^^

ich spiele einen 80er hexenmeister mit bergbau/ingi

und im rl bin ich mitte 20 und bibliothekssekretär


----------



## Sneedlewood (30. Dezember 2008)

Ig - Orc Warlock, Arbeitslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RL - gerade ein Praktikum als Medientechniker & Drucker !


----------



## Gattay (30. Dezember 2008)

Mein Main ist ein Jäger der Juwelier und Bergbauer ist. Im RL arbeite ich vor allem als Türsteher, vllt sollte ich lieber einen Tank spielen


----------



## Arithos (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin in echt Lebensmitteltechniker (mach im Endeffekt auch den Job eines Mälzers und/oder Konditors) und im Spiel immer gerne ein Zwerg gewesen. Main is aber Menschenpaladin. Meine Chars sind alle Kochgroßmeister, meine Bank is randvoll mit Bufffood und ich spare nie mit alkoholischen Getränken.

Früher war ich auf ner Schule für Elektrotechnik und ich liebe ingame den Beruf Ingenieur.

So viel zu den Zusammenhängen ;D


----------



## Linorate (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele eine Untote Todesritterin und bin Pokerdealer.


----------



## Shurkien (30. Dezember 2008)

Beruf:Schüler
Rasse:Nachtelf
Klasse:Jäger
Level:80
Realm:Alleria [Leider -.-]
Berufe:Kürschner,Bergbau


----------



## sprousatm (30. Dezember 2008)

Spiele Deftank auf Lothar und bin angehender Dipl. Ing im Bauwesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nico Blonske alias Hanharr (30. Dezember 2008)

LoL sind schon lustige zusammenstellungen dabei.

Ich zocke nen 70 Schami mit Lederer und Juwe und nen 72 DK mit keinen Berufen.
Im RL bin ich Gärtnerazubi^^


----------



## Brassé (30. Dezember 2008)

Spiele auf Ambossar einen Nachtelf Krieger mit tank skillung, Berufe sind Verzauberkunst und Schmiedekunst. 
Im Rl geh ich zur Berufsschule richtung Elektrotechnik


----------



## Aplizzier (30. Dezember 2008)

Ic hspiele nen Nachtelf Warri . Bergbau, Kürschner. Bin 18 und Schüler auf dem Gymnasium.


----------



## Abigayle (30. Dezember 2008)

InGame:
Hexenmeisterin Lv 80 und Kräuterkunde und Alchi

RL:
Hausfrau (noch) und Mutter eines 1jahr alten Sohnes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (30. Dezember 2008)

Linorate schrieb:


> Ich spiele eine Untote Todesritterin und bin Pokerdealer.


Du spielst zimlich viel glaube ich. Und ich glaube deine Sig is bischen übertrieben.


----------



## texus19 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ihr kleinen suchtis! Wow ist kein second life


----------



## bangtin (30. Dezember 2008)

Als die Überschrift las mußte ich lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich spiele eine Mensch Schurkin, welche Bergbau und Kürschnern als Berufe hat.........

Und im RL.......


....arbeite ich beim Finanzamt.......


----------



## Üblerer (30. Dezember 2008)

bangtin schrieb:


> Als die Überschrift las mußte ich lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




NA das Past Ja  

Schurke und Beim Finanzamt arbeiten ..... ich sehe da paralelen


Ungoro Hexer Schneider / Verzauberkunst / Kochen 450  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

RL 28/M Koch Selbständig mit eigenem Restaurant


----------



## Crazy_Monkey (31. Dezember 2008)

Perxodor schrieb:


> ich zocke einen 80iger druiden
> bin Azubi als Informationselektroniker in WoW bin ich bergbauer udn Kräutersammler udn ich zock auf Mal Ganis =)
> mfg Perxo



Bei mir Siehts ähnlich aus wie beim Herrn Threadersteller hier.
Ich habe die selbe ausbildung hinter mit, und habe noch ein Fachabi drangehängt und Studiere jetzt Informatik.
Mein main ist auch ebenfalls ein Druide (Tank).
An berufen bin ich momentan lederer und Kräuterkundler (zweiteres wird bei gelegenheit mal ausgetauscht gegen verzauberer oder juwe)


----------



## Provieh (31. Dezember 2008)

Studiere im Moment will später Sozialpädagoge werden ...
Hab nen 80 Pala auf Frostwolf mein einziger 80 ...


----------



## Nerdavia (31. Dezember 2008)

73er Nachtelf Krieger (Bergbau/Waffenschmied) auf Aegwynn und 71er Nachtelf Druidin (Kräuterkunde/Alchemie) auf Aegwynn 


Im Reallife bin ich Schauspieler (nicht am Theater)


----------



## Illian1887 (31. Dezember 2008)

Linorate schrieb:


> und bin Pokerdealer.


<3


----------



## Forderz (31. Dezember 2008)

Ingame bin ich 80er Todesritter, und genau wie im RL habe ich keinen Beruf...

Schüler und so ;D


----------



## fergon (31. Dezember 2008)

Bin Paladin lvl 80 Ingenuerskunst/Bergbau im Real Life Bautechnik Student


----------



## toydoll (31. Dezember 2008)

ich zock n 80er holypala und nebenbei hin und wieder mal meinen mage (atm 71) im richtigen leben bin ich mutter von 2 kindern un gelernte bürokauffrau, bin aber zur zeit in der kommunalen jugendfplege tätig


----------



## Pfropfen (31. Dezember 2008)

*grinst* ja sowas hab ich mich auch schon oft gefragt...

Naja zu mir:
Ich mache eine schulische Ausbildung zum Gestaltungstechnischen Assistent (Schwerpunkt Medien)

Mein Char ist ein (noch) Lvl 77 Zwergen Krieger mit Berufen Bergbau und Kürschner

Hmm ich seh da keine Zusammenhänge... schade...


----------



## Silyana (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich zock eine lvl 80 Schattenpriesterin auf Antonidas mit Bergbau und Juwelenschleifen als Beruf.
Im realen Leben bin ich hingegen Auszubildene zur Tiermedizinischenfachangestellen.


----------



## Panfholzer (31. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin ein lvl 80 Resto Shami mit Kräuterkunde und Iskription auf dem Syndikat.
Im RL spiele ich einen Schüler im letzten Jahr auf ner Informatik HTL^^


----------



## Lord_Drac0 (31. Dezember 2008)

ingame bin ich pala auf mal'ganis un betreibe bergbau un verzauberung, rl allerdings darf ich (als zivi^^) gerade in der steri vom krankenhaus die dreckigen op-instrumente in die waschmaschine stecken. fast so lustig wie wow^^


----------



## Heraz (31. Dezember 2008)

Izzoda schrieb:


> WoW: Spiele ich einen lvl 80 Zwergen Krieger Berufe Juwele und Bergbau und ja Erste Hilfe ist als erstes voll geskillt gewesen
> RL: Rettungsassistent in Ausbildung.
> 
> Achja nen Priester der Heilen kann habe ich auch  nur nicht 80 der gammelt noch auf lvl 70 rum.




endlich nochn rettungsassistent hahaa


----------



## Nayka (31. Dezember 2008)

80er Pala auf Kargath, Bergbau + Juwe
Ansonsten studiere ich Chemie^^


----------



## Baloron (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich zock nen Hunter mit Kürschnern/Ledern
im RL bin ich Student im Bereich Wirtschaftsingenieur....davor war ich 6 Jahre Kfz-Mechaniker im Bereich LKW


----------



## Rorre (31. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin 80er dk auf aszhara mit kürschnerei und bergbau und im RL arbeite ich als IT-Salesman in einem Schulungszentrum von Microsoft. (wo die ganzen infomatiker hinkommen die sich mit der substanz von software beschäftigen xD) aso ja bin 19


----------



## Asoriel (31. Dezember 2008)

Im spiel bin ich folgendes:

Der Abgrundtief böse Undead/Warlock
der tankende  Tauren/Druid
der beinahe so böse Tauren/Deathknight

im RL bin ich der freundliche Familienvater von nebenan, Maschinenbauingenieur von Beruf. (Hab KEIN Ingi im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Glohin (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Also Ingame Untoter als Schurke,der als Kürschner und Verzauberer unterwegs ist (auf Taerar).
Auf Dun Morough einen Zwergenkrieger als Bergmann und Hammerschmied.
Letzteres ist beruflich fast genauso,bin als Maschinenschlosser tätig.
Und einen Zwergen spiele ich auch in einer Live-Rollenspielgruppe,der ist ebenfalls ein Waffenschmied und Krieger.
Gruß und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr Euch allen.
Glohin


----------



## Severos (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich mach mal weiter:
Ich bin mit meinem WoW-Char Bergbauer und Schmied (Krieger) und mit meinem Magier Schneider und Verzauberer.
Im realen Leben bin ich 17jähriger Schüler an einem Gymnasium und mach mein Abitur.
@ TE:
Villt ist dein Lehrer ja bei mir an der Schule tätig =)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Dezember 2008)

ich spiele einen gnom warlock (80) auf destromath.... schneider und verzauberer

im rl bin ich student der biotechnologie (5. semester)


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (31. Dezember 2008)

Bin 20 jahre und wohne in Heilbronn und bin Berufssoldat.

Spiele einen 80er Hexer , 80er Dk  und bald nen 80er pala und 80er Priester.

Spiele auf Arygos


----------



## Nyxon (31. Dezember 2008)

Spiele einen 80 Mensch Schurken, der ist Lederer und Kürschner.

Im RL bin ich 16 und mache eine Ausbildung zum Systeminformatiker beim Wasser- und Schiffahrtsamt.


----------



## Aitaro (1. Januar 2009)

mein main is zur zeit meine magierin.. inschriften&blümchen pflückerin..

ABER, mein erster char war mein orc jäger.. bergbauer und juwelenschleifer.. 

achja, bin gelernter goldschmied, aber leider arbeitslos immoment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## Caidy (1. Januar 2009)

mein Main ist gerade meine HeilerDruidin in spe ( neuanfang auf Horde ^^) auf Mannaroth

lernt die Berufe alchi und lederverarbeitung.

Bin im RL zarte 23 und Ausgebildete Fahrzeuglackiererin bei Audi Neckarsulm im Lackendcheck. ^^


----------



## Balain (1. Januar 2009)

zocke auf ambossar paladin mit berufen schmied und bb  und rl bin ich nach meiner ausbildung zum koch arbeitsuchend.


----------



## redfield81 (1. Januar 2009)

habe einen 80er b11 holy pala(bb/schmied...für die Gilde) und meinen Liebling einen 72er Tauren-Jäger(Kürschner/Lederv.) und im Rl bin ich LKW-Fahrer.... 40Tonner passt einfach zum Tauren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FROHES NEUES  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

